# Piso's Cure



## idigjars

Here are some of my Piso Cure bottles.  I collect anything related to the Piso company(Hazeltine & Co Warren PA).  Trade Cards, postcards, bottles, advertising items.  I have a paperweight that is embossed just like the Piso Cure bottles.  I know they are nothing special but I like the pursuit of looking for different colors in them.  I have crystal clear which is tough, different shades of aqua, different shades of greens, yellows which are really tough.  I am especially looking for a dark dark one that would be black, is there such a thing as a cobalt blue one???  Enjoy the pic.  Sorry it's not a little better, it's an old pic.  Best regards! idigjars []


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

Very nice, Paul. Was Piso's Cure a patent medicine? Just curious. []


----------



## idigjars

Yes, diggerboy it was a patent medicine.  The company started around the late 1860's early seventies.  I've never seen a pontiled example but do have hinge mould varieties so at least 1870's.  They started making their calendars I think in 1879.  I have all the examples from 1882 on.  Take care.  []


----------



## GuntherHess

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pisos-Cure-Hazeltine-Co-For-Consumption-Green_W0QQitemZ370020794985QQihZ024QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 here is a piso for sale


----------



## idigjars

Thank you for thinking of me Matt!   Hey Matt I was wondering if you got that dose glass from awhile back?   

 If you won it and haven't tried cleaning it yet I would be more than happy to clean it for you for free.  After all, you gave me and a whole bunch of folks here a Christmas present of your Medicine info.  I would even pay the shipping back to you.   Let me know if I can help and again, thanks for thinking of me.
      Paul


----------



## GuntherHess

no, got outbid on that one. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Jim

Nice set, Paul. The yellows, the clear and especially the cornflower blue are awesome. I keep every Piso's I get my hands on from our digs. They're a cool bottle with all the color variants. I also have an aqua one with very crude embossing. It almost looks like a kid did it with a crayon []. My other common aquas have the standard fairly neat letters. I thought the crude one was neat. ~Jim


----------



## idigjars

Hi Jim, can you post the pic of your bottle or send it to me through email?  I would love to see it.  

 Thanks all for looking at the Piso's.  I really like them.  I have a kind of neat go-with.  It is a big hunk of glass slag that has the Piso embossing on it.  Kind of wonder if it wasn't glass put into a mold to warm the mold and instead of throwing the glass back into the pot to make more bottles it got tossed?  Anyway, I can post a pic of that if anybody is interested.   

 Again, Thanks for looking at the post and good luck everybody with your collecting, digging, and finding items for your collections.   Paul


----------



## Jim

Hi Paul, I'll get a picture of the crude aqua Piso up soon. Your heavy piece that resembles a Piso bottle was probably a mold warmer piece. I've never seen one of a Piso bottle before, that's a great go-with. I have seen some of other bottles that were found near old glass plant sites. ~Jim


----------



## Jim

Here are a few Piso pics for you. First, my limited color run of Pisos. We usually just find the aquas, so any shade of green is a treat. The amber 30s junker adds another color.


----------



## Jim

Here is the one with the wicked crude embossing. The right side of the first N is really high, and the letters are all sloppy and out of alignment.


----------



## Jim

Here is the crude one with a normal aqua one for comparison. Pisos are cool. ~Jim


----------



## idigjars

Cool Jim, thank you for sharing those pics!  Here is a pic of the slag piece.  It is a pretty heavy chunk of glass.   Thanks for looking!   Paul


----------



## Jim

That's a cool piece, Paul. Definitely a classic mold warmer. It's even better being green instead of the standard aqua. There can't be many of those around. ~Jim


----------



## pupman

Hi Paul, I think your Piso's are just great! I had a bunch in my collection and in my opinion the real big one is the hardest to secure! The odd colors come next and although clear is a common color for other bottles ,Piso's in that color should be considered very scarce.Good luck in your collecting endeavors and if i come accross anything Piso I will write you! Kev


----------



## idigjars

Thank you for checking out my Piso's Kevin.  Yeah for Piso's being kind of a common bottle, some of them are pretty tough to come across.  Please do keep me in mind if you find  or dig something different.  Thanks in advance and best regards!  Paul


----------



## buzzkutt033

hard to get this cornflower blue to come across accurately........ different shades of green are neat!!!

 thanx everyone for sharing............

 Jim


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Paul nice collection . I see now .They are quit colorful arn't  they . I'll be looken out for thoses .Thanks for the show and good luck diggen  and finden Paul .            bill


----------



## 1historyhunter

i have an amber pisos its abm though


----------



## sfwantiques

Hello! I too am a Piso's Cure collector. Do you have any yellow, amber , labeled or bigger ones that you would consider selling? Thank you, Stephen


----------



## Susie Q

What caused you to be interested in Piso, please?  I am Ezra Thomas Hazeltine's great granddaughter and only just discovered his - and Piso's - history.  I am intrigued by the wide array of Piso memorabilia.  Thank you


----------



## historic-antiques

I've dug up many green Piso Cure bottles in a big, old Chicago dump (Riverview).  As a great granddaughter of the founder of the company, do you have any heirlooms from the company or specifically pertaining to Piso's Cure?  Ever get to meet Mr. Hazeltine?  I'm interested in all handmade bottles because they are tangible parts of and links to our history, and what we believed in and consumed over 100 years ago.  The are also part of our art history!  

I sold all my Piso's Cure bottles in 2008, so I have none to give you.  But if I ever come up with one, you  can have it!


----------

